# Laptop case modding?



## kieranw7261 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I bought a Acer Aspire 7520 a few years ago real cheap and I still use it but hate the look of it. It has that horrible grey colour on the inside and a shinyish lid which has some scratches. Does anyone have any advice, websites or examples of how to change the case of it to something better.

Thanks in advance


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/396597-project-eeepaintedc.html is a quick little paint job i did. i didnt even take the laptop apart, just careful taping. im going to airbrush my main laptop also if you wish to see that


----------

